
AWS HTTP API Support Lands in the Serverless Framework - astuyvenberg
https://github.com/serverless/serverless/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#1630-2020-02-05
======
OJFord
What a terrible name ('HTTP API'), it's taken me some time to figure out what
this is about...

Blog post on the announcement last year:

[https://serverless.com/blog/api-gateway-v2-http-
apis/](https://serverless.com/blog/api-gateway-v2-http-apis/)

And now I see that the APIGW page does mention it:

[https://aws.amazon.com/api-gateway/](https://aws.amazon.com/api-gateway/)

But it's really not searchable. Maybe it doesn't matter, and is just an
implementation detail of Serverless? I don't know, I still don't think the
'choice' of HTTP, REST, or websocket is well-named.

~~~
astuyvenberg
Those choices were made by AWS, unfortunately:
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-http-apis-
fo...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-http-apis-for-amazon-
api-gateway/)

